# bank account in lanzarote



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 help me please can you get a bank account before you move out to the island or do you need to be living there


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francisbl said:


> can any 1 help me please can you get a bank account before you move out to the island or do you need to be living there


assuming it's no different to the rest of Spain..........


you can open a non-resident account & then later change it a resident one when you move here


if you use the search facility you'll find a few recent discussions about this subject


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You go into a branch there with your passport, UK bank details and utilities bills proof of your UK address. You can then open a non residents bank account. Once you move over you then change it to a residents account

Jo xxx


----------

